# No front teeth?



## chinmom (Feb 11, 2008)

Can a rabbit get along okay without front teeth? Sophie (the new bunny) has severe malocclusion. Her teeth are so messed up that the first time I saw her I thought, "Wow, we should just remove her front teeth." I've seen some pretty bad cases of malo, but none like this. Her bottom teeth are pretty much jutting out from her jaw, and her top teeth are curved opposite ways. She just had her teeth trimmed ten days ago, too.

So I was thinking that's probably the best option for her...she has to be in pain with her teeth like that now. Her previous owner said she could eat fine, but I don't know...

She 7 1/2 months old, and a gray and white minilop. Georgie broke out of his cage and spent most of that night by hers, nose-to-nose with her. So I figured that quarantine was no use...they are currently having supervised play visits, and Georgie is doing binkies like crazy right now!! He seems to be very happy with his new bunmate


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 11, 2008)

In my opinion, it's probably the best thing you can do. Look in our blog....read Noah's story.

Randy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 11, 2008)

i feel for you I have a bun that has malo and has to get his teeth trimmed every three weeks and i have to make a consult for teeth removal. There many threads out there about it. And this link http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11901&forum_id=10


----------



## chinmom (Feb 11, 2008)

Yup, I saw that link  I've perused most of the threads on this topic on here, so thanks to all who have posted  

Thanks for Noah's story, Randy...makes me think Sophie will be okay.


----------



## Haley (Feb 11, 2008)

Max had all of his front teeth removed about a year ago when he had a very large tooth root abscess removed. Hes fine without them. He is able to eat his pellets and hay on his own, and I cut up his veggies for him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2008)

They do just fine Dallas has NO TEETH. He does just fine.


----------



## chinmom (Feb 12, 2008)

Really?? I didn't know a rabbit could get along with NO teeth...

Well you have all really eased my mind as far as teeth removal go. 

I did somewhat of a small experiment to see if Sophie could chew anything with her front teeth...I offered her a carrot, and all she could do was gum it. I watched her eat, and she was shoveling with her bottom teeth and pushing it back to her molars. I also watched her drink, and she was just hitting her top teeth off of the ball in the water bottle and letting the water run down into her mouth. 

Yeah...I don't understand how her previous owners could have let her get this way. I met her when she was about 8 weeks old (give or take a little) and she was the cutest little thing. Her teeth didn't look anywhere as bad as they do now. I wasn't expecting them to be this bad, either. I understand that as malo progresses it gets somewhat worse, but this change was unbelievable. 

I have to take 2 chinchillas to the vet tomorrow, and I'm going to discuss bunny tooth removal with her then. I have every confidence in this vet, so I know she'll do well with Sophie. She's done surgeries on my chinchillas (which are about 1/3 of her size), and she is the once that had been trimming her teeth for the last 6 months. 

**shakes head** some people just really get on my last nerve...


----------

